# Mom song



## TimoS (Apr 23, 2008)

In honor of the upcoming Mothers day, here's a little song. I _may_ have heard _some _of those when I grew up :angel:

[yt]RxT5NwQUtVM[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2008)

artyon:

She clearly knows that of which she sings!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 23, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, I just watched every day of my childhood in 2 min and 56 sec.  Minus the cell phone, ipod, any form of technology part.  Anyways, I'd just like to thank my mom for doing what needed to be done.


----------

